# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Nga cila pemë hëngri Adami dhe Eva (Ademi dhe Hava) frutin e ndaluar?

## La_Lune

Cili ishte fruti i ndalur që hëngri Ademi dhe Eva (Ademi dhe Hava)?
Ndonjë referencë nga librat e shenjtë apo ndonjë mendim ndryshe?

----------


## PINK

Po moll moj ishte Molle  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles



----------


## Force-Intruder

Adami pjeshke kurse Eva banane!

Jo seriozisht tani...ka qene rrush...seriozisht...

----------


## La_Lune

> Po moll moj ishte Molle


Mos valle ka qene Modhe?:P



Pertej shakave,kjo teme eshte interesante mos e majmunizoni pls.

----------


## La_Lune

> Adami pjeshke kurse Eva banane!
> 
> Jo seriozisht tani...ka qene rrush...seriozisht...


Kujt i je referuar ne pergjigje..
Ne tekstet e shenjta nuk permendet gje..

----------


## PINK

> Mos valle ka qene Modhe?:P
> 
> 
> 
> Pertej shakave,kjo teme eshte interesante mos e majmunizoni pls.


Qe ka qene molle se luan topi, po mbase do te dish cfare lloj molle ishte? Se kemi disa lloj mollesh.  :buzeqeshje: . P.s. Si majmunizohet nje teme???

----------


## broken_smile

malum...

pra fiq, kot nuk mbuloheshin me gjethe fiku...

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Kujt i je referuar ne pergjigje..
> Ne tekstet e shenjta nuk permendet gje..


Varet ke quan ti tekst te shenjte. Kur thua nuk permendet gje, me siguri flet per Kuranin apo in extremis Biblen. 

Provo nje here Zohar-in!  :xx:

----------


## La_Lune

> Varet ke quan ti tekst te shenjte. Kur thua nuk permendet gje, me siguri flet per Kuranin apo in extremis Biblen. 
> 
> Provo nje here Zohar-in!


As ne Torah nuk thuhet gje..
Interesante,po e degjoj per here te pare si dhe dukuria "tzimtzum".

----------


## prenceedi

Sipas librit tim te shenjte ka qene dardhe.
Bile edhe bishtin e ka pasur prapa   :uahaha:  :uahaha:  :uahaha:

----------


## xfiles

Po tamam banane dhe pjeshke hengren, dmth bene seks dhe qe aty filloi riprodhimi e per rrjedhoje humbi cilesia e pavdekshmerise biologjike meqe tani nje pjese te jetes e perdoren per te krijuar jete te re.
Dhe ne ate ekstazen kulminante u ndricuan nga nje gjendje e ndryshuar e ndergjegjes dhe filluan te dallonin te miren dhe te keqen, dhe paten turp. Seksi eshte nje pervoje thelle dhe tronditese mistike.

Tani puna eshte se nuk duhet te interpretohet kjo si seks i rendomte, realisht supozohet qe adami dhe eva ishin qenie superiore dhe shpirterore, dy ne nje, pra qenie androgjene dhe nepermjet pemes se mires dhe se keqes u ndane ne dy sekse dhe rane ne boten materjale, prej nga rrjedh dhe shprehja "renia e njeriut"(fall of man), dhe pikerisht cilesia me e dukshme e botes materjale eshte Ndasia, dallimi, e mire e keqe, bardhe e zi, mashkull femer etj etj. Normalisht kalimi i nje shpirti ne boten materjale behet nepermjet seksit.

Kuptohet qe e gjitha kjo si perfundim duhet te merret pak simbolikisht dhe jo fjale per fjale.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> As ne Torah nuk thuhet gje..
> Interesante,po e degjoj per here te pare si dhe dukuria "tzimtzum".


Hellooouuu... Une them Zohar ti thua Torah. E ke ne Zohar!

----------


## La_Lune

> Po tamam banane dhe pjeshke hengren, dmth bene seks dhe qe aty filloi riprodhimi e per rrjedhoje humbi cilesia e pavdekshmerise biologjike meqe tani nje pjese te jetes e perdoren per te krijuar jete te re.
> Dhe ne ate ekstazen kulminante u ndricuan nga nje gjendje e ndryshuar e ndergjegjes dhe filluan te dallonin te miren dhe te keqen, dhe paten turp. Seksi eshte nje pervoje thelle dhe tronditese mistike.
> 
> Tani puna eshte se nuk duhet te interpretohet kjo si seks i rendomte, realisht supozohet qe adami dhe eva ishin qenie superiore dhe shpirterore, dy ne nje, pra qenie androgjene dhe nepermjet pemes se mires dhe se keqes u ndane ne dy sekse dhe rane ne boten materjale, prej nga rrjedh dhe shprehja "renia e njeriut"(fall of man), dhe pikerisht cilesia me e dukshme e botes materjale eshte Ndasia, dallimi, e mire e keqe, bardhe e zi, mashkull femer etj etj. Normalisht kalimi i nje shpirti ne boten materjale behet nepermjet seksit.
> 
> Kuptohet qe e gjitha kjo si perfundim duhet te merret pak simbolikisht dhe jo fjale per fjale.


Persa i perket qe nje "shpirti" i duhet te bej seks per te kaluar ne boten materiale,s'di cte mendoj cke dashur te thuash.

- Por, atë e ngacmoi djalli duke i thënë: "O Adem, a do të të tregoj për *pemën e pavdekshmërisë dhe të sundimit të pazhdukshëm*!" 
(20:120)

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Seksi eshte nje pervoje thelle dhe tronditese mistike.... Normalisht kalimi i nje shpirti ne boten materjale behet nepermjet seksit.


Plako kjo ka qene thenia e dites... te uroj nje tufe me femije  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## shoku_tanku

po kivi re kivi kane ngrene se ishte zene kaps adami ne ate kohe...

----------


## xfiles

> Hellooouuu... Une them Zohar ti thua Torah. E ke ne Zohar!


Hahahahaha, ca eshte Zohari? :P




> Persa i perket qe nje "shpirti" i duhet te bej seks per te kaluar ne boten materiale,s'di cte mendoj cke dashur te thuash.
> 
> - Por, atë e ngacmoi djalli duke i thënë: "O Adem, a do të të tregoj për *pemën e pavdekshmërisë dhe të sundimit të pazhdukshëm*!" 
> (20:120)


Ca doja te thoja une dmth, asgje te vecante, thjesht qe seksi Bashkon per te Krijuar, eshte nje porte mes Nje bote iluzive ku cdo gje eshte e ndare, nga nje bote ku cdo gje eshte nje, ku ne fakt keto jane ekstremet dhe Krijimi eshte aty midis i shumezuar me nje koeficient alfa qe i perket bashkesise [-infinit, infinit]




> Plako kjo ka qene thenia e dites... te uroj nje tufe me femije


edhe 2-3-4 mjaftojne nuk eshte nevoja per nje tufe  :ngerdheshje: , aq sa te na e kete caktuar allahu.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Ca doja te thoja une dmth, asgje te vecante, thjesht qe seksi Bashkon per te Krijuar, eshte nje porte mes Nje bote iluzive ku cdo gje eshte e ndare, nga nje bote ku cdo gje eshte nje, ku ne fakt keto jane ekstremet dhe Krijimi eshte aty midis i shumezuar me nje koeficient alfa qe i perket bashkesise [-infinit, infinit]


Ca po thu re!

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Ca doja te thoja une dmth, asgje te vecante, thjesht qe seksi Bashkon per te Krijuar, eshte nje porte mes Nje bote iluzive ku cdo gje eshte e ndare, nga nje bote ku cdo gje eshte nje, ku ne fakt keto jane ekstremet dhe Krijimi eshte aty midis i shumezuar me nje koeficient alfa qe i perket bashkesise [-infinit, infinit]


Plako lol po te ishin gjalle beatles  keto do perfundonin tekt kenge... t'betohem.
C'ne kaq i frymezum ti?

Btw...



> The Zohar (Hebrew: זֹהַר‎‎, lit Splendor or Radiance) is the foundational work in the literature of Jewish mystical thought known as Kabbalah.[1] It is a group of books including commentary on the mystical aspects of the Torah (the five books of Moses) and scriptural interpretations as well as material on Mysticism, mythical cosmogony, and mystical psychology. The Zohar contains a discussion of the nature of God, the origin and structure of the universe, the nature of souls, redemption, the relationship of Ego to Darkness and "true self" to "The Light of God," and the relationship between the "universal energy" and man. Its scriptural exegesis can be considered an esoteric form of the Rabbinic literature known as Midrash, which elaborates on the Torah.

----------


## xfiles

> Ca po thu re!


Kerko per interpolimin e dy pikave nepermjet nje drejteze dhe hapesirat afine  :buzeqeshje: 

Nejse se nuk e kisha shume seriozisht ato detajet, po ne linja te pergjitheshme pak a shume aty afer rreth e rrotull e kam qelluar disi.

----------

